# Wahoo Dolphin & Triple tail



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

My first time in deep water trolling with 4 lines back and nothing.
So we changed gears and hit some wrecks with some short AJ'S then gave up and went past the edge for some deep dropping and caught endangered Red Snapper go figure. Then we were about to change gears again and I caught a 3lb mingo my biggest to date.
Right after I pulled it in my father-in-law Jim says what's that pushing water on the surface we scramble to the bow to get a better look Wahoo so we panic trying to rig a steel leader on spinning outfits it takes 1 swipe then nothing. We followed this fish on the surface for a half hour or better, I didn't have another big spinning reel on board so grabbed my little calcutta 401D bait caster with 50 lb braid put on a steel leader and a hook with a live sig and only through at it a few times and watched it eat it 10' in front of the boat Awesome. 10 minute fight then it was in the boat. We also found some floating debris on the way in and caught chicken dolphin and triple tail.
Bucket list 
Wahoo check 33lbs
Dolphin check
Triple tail still on the list lol jim caught that on a pretty big sig. 22.5"
All in all it was a great day on the water and it was calm for once.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice! Good size on everything but the mahi. And they all are good groceries.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I consider that a good day fish'n...


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice!!!! A hoo on a bait caster, your lucky he didn't spool ya!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice hoo !


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Well to me you had a great day, and you guys caught the best tasting fish in the ocean Triple Tail. WTG.
Whyme
MakomyDayo


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nicely done. Way to keep after him.


----------



## Mgoody73 (Apr 27, 2015)

That is a FAT Triple Tail!!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang!Glad u got a hoo!Thanks for taking care of my computer !Also that's a nice triple tail Jim!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Awesome report!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> Nice! Good size on everything but the mahi. And they all are good groceries.


Heck, it's enough fer a samwhich!!! 

Good job on the fish fellas!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

